# rosy boas



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

hi could anybody give me any info on breeding rosy boas
thanks in advance


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

anyody


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

I keep and breed mexican rosy boas. Just as a hobby.
As mine are mexican, they love the heat, and have the same set-up as bearded dragons. So keep my two adult females in a 4x2x2 viv, ceramic heat source, as well as a heat mat at the bottom as pregnant rosys need belly heat. All this runs on separate thermostats.

I do not cool mine, but do change the lights with the seasons. So less light in the winter months. My male lives with the females, and around April you see them starting to get interested in each other. If luck is on your side, they will mate sometime during April/May/June.

If pregnant, you should see some babies from August onwards. They give birth to live young, so I pop the babies into separate tubs. They are kept in a separate viv (still in their tubs, to keep feeding and shedding records correct) with the same heating and lights as the adults.

Once the babies have had their first shed, I try them on pinkies. They can be fussy... but once they eating, they seldom refuse food again.

So overall, I have found breeding and keeping rosy boas very straight forward, but extremely rewarding!


----------



## smithy73 (Aug 31, 2010)

thanks for that


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

What weight roughly do you breed your females at?


----------



## Sziren (Mar 25, 2008)

Mexican rosy's aren't that large, so want them to be at least 350g... but tend to go with age, and want them to be at least 3 years old and of good condition.
Mine are now 4 and 5, and have gone through a massive growth... smallest is around 450g and my big girl is now 3.5-4ft and 600g!!


----------



## knotism037 (Apr 6, 2009)

Sziren said:


> Mexican rosy's aren't that large, so want them to be at least 350g... but tend to go with age, and want them to be at least 3 years old and of good condition.
> Mine are now 4 and 5, and have gone through a massive growth... smallest is around 450g and my big girl is now 3.5-4ft and 600g!!


Ahh cool cool, I am guessing buy that that the males are okay at about 300g?


----------

